# Hawaii Reviews for November 2009



## billhall (Nov 1, 2009)

ahhh!  November in Hawaii!  ....I'm ready!!!


----------



## billhall (Nov 1, 2009)

*Ka'anapali Beach Club, Maui, 10/16/09*

*New Review *


Ka'anapali Beach Club 
Reviewer:  William and Sarah Graham​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 1, 2009)

*Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village, Big Island, 10/23/09*

*New Review *


Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village 
Reviewer:  William and Sarah Graham​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 2, 2009)

*Kona Coast Resort II, Big Island, 10/30/09*

*New Review *


Kona Coast Resort II 
Reviewer:  Brian and Judy Parillo​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 2, 2009)

*Maui Schooner,Maui, 10/26/09*

*New Review *


 Maui Schooner 
Reviewer:  Gerald & Marika Appell​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 2, 2009)

*Maui Schooner, Maui, 10/25/09*

*New Review *


 Maui Schooner 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 2, 2009)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club, Maui, 10/23/09*

*New Review *


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club 
Reviewer:  Gerald & Marika Appell​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 10, 2009)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Villas, Maui*

*New Review *


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Villas 
Reviewer:  Gordon Schmidt​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 10, 2009)

*One Napili Way, Maui, 10/03/09*

*New Review *


One Napili Way 
Reviewer:  John Virgi​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*[/QUOTE]


----------



## billhall (Nov 11, 2009)

*Maui Schooner,  Maui, 11/7/09*

*New Review *


 Maui Schooner 
Reviewer:  Marcelyn & Rob Rawls LePique​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 18, 2009)

*Royal Aloha Village by the Sea/RAVC, Big Island, 9/28/09*

*New Review *


Royal Aloha Village by the Sea/RAVC
 
Reviewer:  Kirk & Christianne Kesterson​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 22, 2009)

*HGVC Kings' Land Resort, Big Island, 11/12/09*

*New Review *


HGVC Kings' Land Resort 
Reviewer:   Joel Cartagena​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 25, 2009)

*Kona Hawaiian Resort, Big Island, 11/07/09*

*New Review *


Kona Hawaiian Resort 
Reviewer:   Thomas & Joyce Carslay​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 27, 2009)

*Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy(Shell), Kauai, 11/19/09*

*New Review *


Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy 
Reviewer:   Patricia & Frank Conway​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

